# DEPO look tailights



## Jason Crist (Apr 3, 2017)

Just bought my 2004 GTO and the red tail lights with the red car and the 04' bumper, was just too much red. I was worried these were going to look cheap but they look really nice, the weatherstripping looks to be in better shape than the stock ones that I took out. Install was super easy, a legit plug and play that even came with new bulbs already in. 

For $109 they were very worth the price. LAST 4 SETS 04 05 06 PONTIAC GTO DEPO RED & BLACK with CLEAR LENS TAIL LIGHTS | eBay

Also added a 5.7 LS1 badge that looks pretty good on there too. It is thick and looks like it should have came on there stock. 
1 New 5.7L LS1 Emblem Replace OEM Fender Grille Trunk Rear Hatch 5.7 Liter Badge | eBay


----------

